# Fortis pilot pro on different straps????



## Agentcooper (Nov 15, 2009)

I have just bought a Fortis Pilot pro and was hugely dissapointed that such a nice watch came with such a feeble strap. I think the watch itself is a masterpiece of rugged yet understated old military pilot design that it desreves a strap which compliments this. 

Does anyone have pics/ recommendatiosn of straps thath have helped this watch come alive? 

I have resorted to a cheap velcro one piece strap until i find something better (love the look of Zulus - can i buy them in the UK? ) 

Thanks


----------



## bmxbandit (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm on the velcro tip too. I tried a deployant clasp on the original leather (photo), but it still wasn't too good. You can get Nato and Zulu straps on line. Try MWR or WestCoast Time. they're in the US but postage is cheap as. There's loads - I'll let you know if I can think of any more.
Personally, I prefer NATO straps - those Zulus don't close off the end of the strap as neatly - the rings are too close to eachother.
|>


----------



## bmxbandit (Jul 1, 2009)

Or try watchbandcenter.com - They're in Germany and have loads of choices. 
There are also some real artisan makers who knock about these forums, I'm sure you'll get some recommendations from the other chaps.


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

There's a TON of strap threads here.
Have a look.
NATOs, ZULUs, Toshi's, etc.
This is a topic near and dear to my heart.
The OEM straps are weak, too short, and yes, embarrassing for such great watches.

Good luck - look around here.


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

The Fortis rubber strap with deployant works well and looks pretty good, too.


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

*...*



HappyJack said:


> The Fortis rubber strap with deployant works well and looks pretty good, too.


That's the ONE exception.
BUT, if it didn't come with one, the prices are stupid.
I'd love one, but too much. o|


----------



## HappyJack (Mar 31, 2008)

I've also had mine, at various times, on a black NATO nylon strap, a Hirsch Liberty leather, and a Di-Modell Chronissimo waterproof leather. Of those, the most practical were either the NATO or the Di-Modell, but the latter didn't fit quite right. The spacing between the ends of the lugs and the lug bars is longer than the notching at the end of the strap (the Di-Modell is 24 mm but notched to 20mm for the lugs - see photo) so the lugs cut into the underside of the strap as the strap rides over the lugs.









The Hirsch Liberty looks really good and will provide the classic pilot look, but is of course not waterproof, so no good in the pool or shower.


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

This is a nice one: Water Proof Di-modell Carbon Chronosport:


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

I've been wearing my Pilot Pro with stock strap as my main watch for a year and have to admit that I like the strap. I had planned to upgrade shortly after purchase after reading comments, but it is very comfortable for everyday wear and still looks new.

I don't understand what people don't like about it, but such is personal preference.


----------

